# A big thank you to Michael Bush!



## masarin (May 7, 2012)

A big thank you to Michael Bush! for the excelent book and webpage.

I'm located in the middle of Sweden and have one top bar hive, five longhives and three Langstroth type of hives.
As I started out with a TBH I continued letting the bees draw there own comb in frames whith a wooden guide on the topbar. Still sycling out the old comb though.

As I havent found any one else doing foundationless in my aria I try to find my way by reading on forums and different webpages.

A couple of weeks ago I downloaded "The Practical Beekeeper, by Michael Bush" as a ebook and put it on my android phone for reading. As I like to listen to podcasts when driving I started checking out if there were any nice "text to speech" apps for android and I found what I searched for.

The "Mantano Ebook Reader Premium" together with "IVONA Text-to-Speech" are working great.

After reading/listening to "The Practical Beekeeper" for a while I have found answers to most of my questions - and encouragement for my thoughts - about foundationless, small cell, treatment free beekeeping. 

I also feel stronger in my belief that treatment free is the right path to go. It's easy to be discouraged by other beekeepers.

So, thank you Mr Bush for your effort to share your wisdom.

-
Pedro Blom


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You are most welcome.


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

I am not TF and don't plan to be, but I will second that and add how much I appreciate his consistent use of Beesource! The many questions he has responded to on Beesource amounts to another book!
So thanks from both the TF and none TF beeks!


----------



## RobWok (May 18, 2011)

Ditto. Really great guy to spend so much time here. Nice guy in person too.

Rob.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll second that!


----------



## VodoBaas1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Agreed!


----------



## oldfordguy (Dec 5, 2009)

I agree with all above, and would like to add that he sings and plays 12-string guitar most excellently as well!


----------



## bbrowncods (Oct 10, 2012)

I bought both of his books a couple of weeks ago and have finished The Practical Beekeeper. A most excellent read. Thanks MB!


----------



## CtyAcres (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks Michael. Your responses always have that positive ring.


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

I just ordered The Practical Beekeeper today. I'm quite excited. I have read the entire website, but I seem to retain information better with books


----------



## Lee Davis (Jan 26, 2014)

Teal,

Michael Bush's book was a present to my self this Christmas. Just what I needed. You might also like this YouTube presentation by Michael if you haven't already seen it. http://youtu.be/AxTI0bA3yGg
Great practical advise. 

Lee


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

Lee Davis said:


> Teal,
> 
> Michael Bush's book was a present to my self this Christmas. Just what I needed. You might also like this YouTube presentation by Michael if you haven't already seen it. http://youtu.be/AxTI0bA3yGg
> Great practical advise.
> ...


Haha, I bought it for myself for a Valentine's present! It's also my birthday this month, I wonder what I'll get next  

Yes, I watched his presentations on YouTube as well. I figure if I read it, re-read it, watch it and re-watch it again and again, eventually something will click and it'll all make sense!


----------



## Good Weather (Sep 27, 2011)

Michael Bush is one of my inspirations as well. Thank You for being so awesome Michael!!!


----------



## wmsuber (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes Sir, Thank You Michael Bush for all the information you so have so kindly shared with others. I only have the first book "The Practical Beekeeper" so far, and I read anything else I see written by Michael. I find much of what he says can be applied to areas beyond beekeeping. I really like his attitude and comments about the learning process, now I don't feel so bad about being confused so often.


----------



## kingd (Oct 31, 2013)

Teal said:


> I just ordered The Practical Beekeeper today. I'm quite excited. I have read the entire website, but I seem to retain information better with books


I do too!!! I even print things off from time to time to read.


----------



## Stella (May 22, 2013)

Thank you Michael Bush!
Thank you for the gift of knowledge.


----------



## Huntingstoneboy (Feb 10, 2013)

After reading Michael's webpages I decided to go small-cell and foundationless from the start. Still have much to learn, but think I'm on the right track! Want to give a giant Thank you!!!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

When history is properly written, he will be considered a national hero.......And even a world hero.


----------



## GA SHOOTER (Feb 7, 2014)

I will have to agree with what is written above. Thank you for the knowledge that you so freely give. I have enjoyed his website as I start down this road and I am sure I will enjoy and learn from his books as well. To change an old saying:

If you give a man a jar of honey you feed him for a day, but if you teach a man to be a beekeeper you feed him for a lifetime.


----------



## Bob J (Feb 25, 2013)

Agree with everything said so far.... Michael, you are an awesome resource and much appreciate all you do to help us!:thumbsup:


----------

